# How many meals per day at 3 months?



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Since switching Ralph to Barking Heads he is now eating. However of his 3 meals a day he'll eat all of one, half of another and barely anything of the other. I am feeding him 50g three times a day. I was feeding the recommended amount which equated to 75g three times a day but he just wasn't eating it so I reduced it to save waste. 

Should he be on less meals a day now? I'm not sure when to reduce and whether it will increase his appetite.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Our vet advised 3 meals until six months. 

Sometimes the dog foods overestimate what a dog needs, so perhaps just cut down on his portions a bit and when he starts gobbling them up increase a little.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Barking Heads recommend 15 grams per kilo of weight divided into three meals. Your 75 g should probably be 25 g per meal it does not sound a lot butBH is very nutritious. How much does your puppy weigh.
My Poppy is just coming up to 6 months and is just over 8 kilo and has 120 g per day and she is thriving. I am gradually changing her to two meals as she seems not to be bothered with lunch. Will offer her a chicken wing instead.
Hope I am right in my info.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney is only on two meals a day at 14 weeks and I know it's recommended he should be on three but that's what the breeder had him on and I just followed suit. I also follow the 15 g per kilo of weight and barney has very slightly more because he devours all food like he has never been fed before. I've just started him on raw in the morning because he seemed so hungry all the while. The Natural Instinct seems to satisfy him more. He is 3.5 kg at 14 weeks and he is putting on 3-400 grams a week. Go with your instinct and weigh up how much he should have with how much he is eating and how much he weighs.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollie is on 150g per day over 3 meals, although he is starting to eat less at lunch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok so the guidelines on the BH packet say he should be eating 230g per day (I have been feeding 150g per day as 230g was way too much)

He weighs 6kg so I work that out at 90g per day using the 15g per kg rule. A LOT less! 

I shall have a go at feeding 30g per meal instead. I can always increase if he is hungry.

Thanks all.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That might be for an adult dog? Have you read the sticky on this forum "barking heads quantities"? It's very useful - one of our members rang the people at barking heads for guidelines.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

RangerC said:


> That might be for an adult dog? Have you read the sticky on this forum "barking heads quantities"? It's very useful - one of our members rang the people at barking heads for guidelines.


No it's the puppy days and you select the age your puppy is. I did look at the sticky thanks and that made me weigh him to find out for certain. The new amount makes much more sense!


----------

